# Egg Laying sites by Species



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

*Egg Laying Sites*

Many frogs will lay in various places, and this is a running list by species. Like many things these may or may not work for everyone based on other environmental differences, but they may be worth a shot.

*D. amazonicus*
- Broms
- Film canister 45% angle with or without water
- Film Canister horizontal

*D. auratus*
- leaf and or in a coco hut w/ petri dish

*D. azureus*
- leaf and or in a coco hut w/ petri dish

*D. castaneoticus*

*D. fantasticus*
- Fim Canister - horizontal

*D. galactonotus*
- leaf and or in a coco hut w/ petri dish

*D. imitator*
- Broms
- Fim Canister, horizontal, or 20-30% facing down 

*D. intermedius*
- Film Canister, horizontal (helps to have cover of leaves or etc.)

*D. lamasi*
- On glass

*D. leucomelas*
- leaf and or in a coco hut w/ petri dish

*D. mysteriosus*
- coco hut w/ petri dish 

*D. pumilio*
- Broms
- Film Canisters with water at 45% or vertical
*D. quinquevittatus*

*D. reticulatus*
- Film Canisters

*D. tinctorius*
- leaf and or in a coco hut w/ petri dish

*D. truncatus*
- leaf and or in a coco hut w/ petri dish
- Fim Canister, horizontal

*D. vanzolinii*
- Film canisters - black
- Broms

*D. variabilis*
- Film Canister - horizontal

*D. ventrimaculatus*
- Film Canisters - horizontal - with or without water
- Film Canisters - vertical - with or without water

*D. vicentei*

*E. anthony*
- Film Canisters - horizontal
- large horizontal leaves

*E. bassleri*

*E. hahneli*

*E. silverstonei*
- petri dishes or film canisters

*E. tricolor*
- Film Canisters - horizontal

*E. trivittatus*

*E. zaparo*
- film canister embedded in floor of terrarium at 45 degree angle. 

*P. aurotaenia*

*P. bicolor*
- leaf and or in a coco hut w/ petri dish

*P. terribilis*
- leaf and or in a coco hut w/ petri dish

*P. vittatus*
- leaf and or in a coco hut w/ petri dish


The majority of this information came from this thread:
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2965
I plan to add more information as I get time, and may build this into a species general information section.

If you have anything you would like to see added or changed please send me or a mod a PM.

Last Updated 6/27/2007


----------

